# Patternless African Rock Python?



## Leon85 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi,

Just wanted to know if anyone could shed some light on a question for me?

I was looking at the patternless Afrocks in The Reptile Rooms yesterday and they look a lot like the Green morph in Burms

Is it because they are pretty similar or is it just a coincidence? 

Found the same when looking at picks of the "Lavender" afrocks that it looks a lot like a Caramel Burm

Any further info would be much appreciated 

Thanks

Leon


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Leon85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to know if anyone could shed some light on a question for me?
> 
> ...


They look similar as the green morph in burms, was also called patternless before it got called the green, as most aren't patternless, and normal afrocks and normal burms, although they look different, aren't a million miles away from each other, so they were bound to look similar.


----------



## Leon85 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks mate

I thought it was because they where very similar

Just need to find out abit more info n the Lavender morph now

Leon


----------



## JoeJ (May 8, 2012)

lavenders havent been in captivity long so will be very expensive. and i dont even know if theres any lavenders or hets available at the moment.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

NBLADE said:


> They look similar as the green morph in burms, was also called patternless before it got called the green, as most aren't patternless, ...


FYI. The name "green" was first. I've known the guy who did the original breeding of green Burms since before he got the original wild-caught green. He named the morph green. Others called it patternless later, after he started selling greens and het greens.


----------



## cavan (Mar 2, 2009)

NBLADE said:


> They look similar as the green morph in burms, was also called patternless before it got called the green, as most aren't patternless, and normal afrocks and normal burms, although they look different, aren't a million miles away from each other, so they were bound to look similar.


What do you mean they're not a million miles from each other? They're a completely different species


----------



## Leon85 (Jan 7, 2012)

I was always under the impression that Burms are a sub species of Afrock, or Afrocks are a sub species of Burms?

Either way that would make them pretty closely related

Hopefully someone with abit more knowledge should be along soon and give a definitive answer


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

paulh said:


> FYI. The name "green" was first. I've known the guy who did the original breeding of green Burms since before he got the original wild-caught green. He named the morph green. Others called it patternless later, after he started selling greens and het greens.


Fair enough, i know some people used to call them patternless, and likely as an advertising thing to make them seem newer and different then, but i prefer green as a name for them anyway. 




cavan said:


> What do you mean they're not a million miles from each other? They're a completely different species


Obviously as burms are Python molurus bivittatus, and afrocks are Python sebae, sebae, or Python sebae natalensis, depending on the species of rock. 
What i was referring to was the look of them, obviously you can easily tell a burm from a rock when looking at them both, just as you can tell an indian from both of them. However as snakes go they aren't a million miles away from each other in terms of looks, so a patternless morph rock, would look similar to a patternless morph burm, or greens as they are more commonly known.


----------



## cavan (Mar 2, 2009)

NBLADE said:


> Fair enough, i know some people used to call them patternless, and likely as an advertising thing to make them seem newer and different then, but i prefer green as a name for them anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahh right, my bad:blush:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

NBLADE said:


> Fair enough, i know some people used to call them patternless, and likely as an advertising thing to make them seem newer and different then, but i prefer green as a name for them anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Natalensis is a full species nowadays, classified as Python natalensis.


----------

